# Sealing up the CGSP



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok here was my Sunday project. 

I came across some stove gasket and cement real cheap so thought what the hell. Also had found some fireplace sealant. So the wrenches came out and i went into disassemble mode. 

While the lid was off the bottom half got a good scraping as did the lid. I didn't know anything about creosote till i joined this site so there was three years of gunk in there. 

Work in progress


Sealant around exhaust while i was in there

The finished lid

Fire box sealing


Think it worked pretty good, was trying to get pics of the smoke and this was the best i could get. Anyone who has one of these knows just how well the leak!! I still have to plug the extra holes and relocate the therm to nearer the grate. For testing i was using my digi therm on the grate.
I fired it up to cure all the sealant and cement. All i had was a 1/4 bag of lump so i filled the chimney and the rest went in the basket. Once coals were dumped in the temp hit 250 in around 20 min. I threw in a chunk of ash to get some smoke going, closed up the vent on the firebox and let it go. It held 260 at the grate for two hours. At this point the vent was opened 1/2 way and it went for another hour at around 250. Was no smoke leaking from front or back. The ends leaked near the front corners some but leakage was definitely reduced. Next project is to clean up the grates more then re-season.
Last night of bowling league is this week so i'm thinking having the guys over here sometime soon after for brisket, butts and maybe Dutch's beans!!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 1, 2008)

Good job. Looks like you got all the major leaks sealed.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 1, 2008)

You gotta do it, those things are big time leakers of smoke & heat. Good job.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

I need to do this with mine.  Mine leaks bad.

So the stuff around the lid is the stove gasket..  Held in place with the cement stove gasket cement?  I just need to know what to ask for when I go looking.

Could you have just used the cement around the exhaust and firebox?  Why did you use the sealant?


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Meant to put this pic in the original post. Here's the actual packaging. 


I hit home depot about right and they were clearing out the fireplace stuff. I got two packs of the rope gasket (1/4 - 5/16 x 84") and the cement for just over $3.00.

I used sealant rather than cement on the firebox and chimney just in case i have to take apart at sometime. Cement sounds like it could be a bit too  permanent.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

Did you need both packs of the gasket?  I'm gonna do this before my next smoke this coming weekend.


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I will deffinately have to do that to my CGSP. I noticed in one of your pics you have a brick or paving stone holding the lid down on the fire box. I chuckled a bit at first because I do the same thing. But that brings me to my next question. Would there be a way to seal that as well? I haven't thought of anything yet but I know some of you may come up with an idea or two.

But overall, thanks for the step-by-step on the seal job.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegan , yeah the brick works pretty good, although have to remember to put on gloves before taking it off. Done that once .. ouch !!!! If i don't use the brick then i get too much draft through there and my chunks/chips flare up real quick. I'm still thinking about how to seal that lid. 

D-Man, I did need both packs. One 84" length done two sides and the back. One thing i might do different is find something else for the front edge. Inside the lid at the front there is that lip, i put the rope on that. With the thickness of the gasket it holds the front corners up a little. Which is why it leaks from there still. It's a small thing but it bugs me just a little 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

Smoke pours out around my lid and the junction between the firebox/oven.

I think this will cut my fuel needs by at least a 1/4.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

The firebox/oven joint is an easy one to do. Although would of been, errrm less messy with someone to help hold the sfb while i got a couple of bolts in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  

Outside temp was around 45f with maybe a light breeze when i done the first cure. Previously i'd get 3 hours out of half a bag of lump using the minion method. I got at least 2 1/2 hours from a 1/4 bag so i'm hoping for a similar saving on fuel. 

Now not sure if it would make a difference but i didn't have any heat shield in at all. I've been using an oven liner for a while to get around the hotspot by the sfb. If i get around to cleaning and reseasoning the grates this weekend i'll put the shield back and try again.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Got home tonight, lifted the lid to check if things were all still in place ...... the gasket fell off the front lip. Thinking about it now this was the only part i didn't run the wire brush over. It got a good scraping and looked clean, maybe was paint, maybe some residual grease. Oh well, I wasn't 100% happy with the front seal and was wanting to redo it differently anyway 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Everything else is holding in place still.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 5, 2008)

Was getting the cgsp ready to grill up some burgers for dinner. Lifted the lid and the rest of the sealing rope was falling off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 . 

Wondering of the cement isn't designed to be used outdoors. I do have another plan of attack now. Will post again when it is done.


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a thought for the front lip on lid, they make a flat rope gasket.... We use it at work on our boilers..............Also we use high temp RTV sealant to mount it.......I have been thinking of doing the same thing to my new cgar-griller gas grill with sfb before I fire it up for the first time......I plugged all the extra holes with bolts and washers on the side on the main grill........As for my unit the sfb seems pretty tight to the grill so I am thing the flat rope gasket would work better for me........I just need to get some and do it............Just wanted to share some of my ideas with you hope they help...............


----------



## teeotee (Apr 6, 2008)

I used gasket rope all around the lid but i think my issue was the cement. It said it would stick to any metal, so maybe i didn't clean off the grease or paint good enough. It did rain pretty good for a efw days after this was done so maybe it's just not suitable for outside applications. 

I did notice that with the gasket rope on the front lip is it raised the height enough that the front corners didn't sit all the way down.

Plan #2 - With the lid closed i'll to mark a line on the bottom half where the lid comes to. Then using existing bolt holes attach some 1" angle 3/8" below that line and stick the gasket to that with some rtv. This way the lid will be in it's natural closed postion and sitting on top of the gasket rope.

Here's my attempt at using a cad program to show the lip i want to make.



Haven't figured out how to mount the back side yet. I may just try using the rtv and stick it straight to the bottom half.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 9, 2008)

I just picked up some grapho glas today, and i just got done putting the gasket on.. But I took the same shortcut you did.

The instructions on mine says you have to be down to bare metal to get a good stick.  

I didn't do that.. Like you, I just cleaned it up as good as I could.  I didn't have any sandpaper.. or steel wool... or anything of the sorts.. and I was in a hurry to try this stuff out and heat cure it before it rains for the next couple of days.

I'm gonna let it dry for a bit and then try to pull it off.  I'm guessing I'll have the same results as you.  if that's the case.. it'll be back to the hardware store for some good ol fashioned sandpaper... or maybe a steel file to get it down to bare metal.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 10, 2008)

I used a wire brush on a drill which done an Ok job(obviously not good enuf ) . Also i've had mine for three years and have put quite a lot of food through it. Wondering if grease may of played a part. 

I'm tempted to try out the high temp rtv option next.  Will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 10, 2008)

I think you are on the right track here.  While you would still need some kind of high temp adhesive to hold the gasket, it wouldn't have the same requirements as mounting to the lid; meaning, if the glue doesn't hold, you can still operate the smoker.  You just might have to reposition the gasket each time you open.  Like someone above mentioned, a flat rope gasket would work well in this application.

If you have a welding buddy, welding the angle iron in place would be better than bolting.

Nice stab.  Keep it up (in other words: you do all the hard work and let us other CG owners what finally works! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## teeotee (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Geek, ......... i do feel adding the lip would be a better way to go. The lid would close better. 

No, i don't have access to a welder. It is on the someday shopping list tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Bolting would give the chance to tweak the fit a little. Maybe once i find the right fit could get it welded. 

And hey .... i don't mind doing the work. Gives me soemthing to do on the rare occasions that there is nothing else to do.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 10, 2008)

teeotee, Been watching to see your next step.Liking your lip mod idea. also been Thinking of giving it a try when I get some time. I dont weld either, but thought Some stainless steel poprivits might work pretty well, be more attractive and less likely to cause an obstruction. Also thought that the gasket could be riveted to the lid or lip in a few spots to keep a good grip. what you think???


----------



## teeotee (Apr 10, 2008)

The rivet idea did cross my mind for the seal on the back edge. I'm really leaning toward the lip idea. Mainly because when i put the gasket on the lid it lifted the front edge up enough that the first few inches on either side didn't come down to the meet the bottom half. 

Kookie also mentioned about using some rtv sealant. I've looked up that stuff and it is good to 600f and can take grease and oil and probably a better choice for outdoors. 


Bear with me on this project ..........it seems like recently i've been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. 
Whenever i do get some spare time it will be the first thing on my list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 10, 2008)

teeotee
I used the Hi Temp RTH Sealant Kookie mentioned years ago to seal fireplace gasket on to the doorway and around the door of old retired fridge I had made into a smoker. I used that smoker for 5 years and when I got rid of the smoker the fireplace gasket was still firmly attached to both the door and doorway.

It is a very good product and I always try and have a tube on hand; it does come in handy in many smoker applications.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 11, 2008)

Check it out.!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=15183&page=2


----------



## teeotee (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mossy, I'll definitely be picking up some rtv sealant on the next trip to the store. Although looks like the next round of mods will be on hold for a few weeks. I'm probably hitting the road Sunday for a two week work trip through Alabama and Tennessee. At least i stand a chance of finding some good q places on the way. Maybe pick up a new sauce or rub.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 14, 2008)

So yesterday i actually go the lip on the char griller. I don't haev a lot of time this morning to do a full post but here is a few pics to start with.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 16, 2008)

Any recent updates on this?  Lookin' good so far.  How did you seal the back (the hinge side)?


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 16, 2008)

Interesting thread!  Can't wait to see how it works out.  Anyways, I have foil balled up and stuffed in any/most open bolt holes.  I do not notice a major leak from firebox to pit nor around chimney (although my pit was pre-assembled by Menards employees and the chimney flange was on the outside of the pit for 2 years before I was informed about it). BUT I KNOW FOR SURE THERE ARE MAJOR LEAKS AROUND THE LID!  Last smoke the wind was howlin and I couldnt keep temp.  I moved the pit around the deck facing the firebox in several locations and monitored by digi temp. read outs.  I lost close to 100 degrees.  

I am wondering if there were any ideas on how I can close up the knockouts for the rotisserie?  I currently have larger smashed flat balls of foil plugging these holes.

Also, was thinking bout using that flat boiler door seal and folding it over the sides of the bottom portion of the pit and possibly cutting it in half length wise and sticking it to the front flange to get the lid to sit down in it's normal position.

Just thinking out loud.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for taking a while to get this post updated. I'm out on the road for two weeks. Been to Alabama and now in Tennessee. To top things off my work issued laptop won't use the wireless card i have for it and there is no ethernet port on it either ......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Anyway, Geek, for the back edge i just run a bead of RTV sealant along the edge and clamped the gasket to it using the strip of wood in the pics. I left it alone for an hour, removed the clamps and wood. The gasket was pretty firmly held in place. The lid went back on and opened and closed pretty good with no movement of the gasket. 

Char, there wasn't a major leak from either the firebox join or exhaust on mine. I just thought if i'm doing this i'm going for as much sealing as possible.

Can't wait to get home to try it out to see how well this works. May even try to catch some vid and post on photobucket. Right now i'm scheduled to get back in another 10 days.

Should i get the laptop working will get some more pics posted. On a hotel lobby puter right now so time is limited.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 20, 2008)

Finally got a chance to post some more pics. 

This is how i held the angle in place so i could mark where to drill.



All the angle in place without the gasket. You can see the holes i used to put the bolts through. Also notice the difference from left to right to where the lid naturally closes.



How the lid meets the gasket on the ends.



I have high hopes that this mod is going to work well. 

The first chance i have when i get back home i'll be doing a test run. Probably with a fatty or two.  

Watch  this space


----------



## shinbone (Apr 21, 2008)

I just bought one of these smokers over the weekend, and I am looking forward to hearing how your mods work out.

--shinbone


----------



## teeotee (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok here is the first smoke with the new lip added. Tried to get some good pics. Is tough with the sun this early.




Heat retention seems lots better. Hardly any smoke leaking from lid at all. 

I'm happy


----------



## upinflames (Apr 27, 2008)

Some rope type wood stove gasket material and some RTV high temp sealer will last for years.Stays pliable and last forever.

Try your hardware or auto parts store.


----------



## upinflames (Apr 27, 2008)

Some rope type wood stove gasket material and some RTV high temp sealer will last for years.Stays pliable and last forever.

Try your hardware or auto parts store.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 27, 2008)

looks good teeotee, cant wait to give it a try on mine in the next few weeks. How much hotter cooking temps could you achieve???


----------



## teeotee (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't try cranking it up cause i had a 10lb butt and a chuck cooking. But i did notice it would go for 1 1/2 to 2 hours on one chimney of lump. Once temp was up i could close the sfb vent and it would hold that temp for a long time. If i did open the vent a little when temps dipped i did have to watch it otherwise it would keep creeping up over 250.

When i get a chance i'll dump in a full chimney and crank it open to see how high it will go.

The thing i liked was that i didn't have to drill any new holes in the smoker. I will be installing a fitting to get the probe cord through with out having it shut in the lid. Really recommend the red RTV. That stuff sticks like **** to a blanket, and is good to 600f. Because of the way the lid opens and closes the RTV is all that's holding the rear gasket in place. With all the opening and closing yesterday it didn't move at all.

The main benefit i see is that it will hold temps for longer which should mean less charcoal use.


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 28, 2008)

A couple of guys at work gave me some RTV.  They did caution about the 1st burn that I may have alittle bit of a smell.  Did you notice any?  I am thinking about using is as a sealer around the SFB door.  Squirt is onto the box, let is set up for 15/20 min. slowly lower the door to "custom" fit the gasket then raise the door back up and let is completely set up.  I would think it would hold up to temps on the SFB.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't notice any unusual smell but it had cured for almost two weeks before i used it.

Been wondering about doing that too. An idea from.... i think it was WD. Lay some saran on the firebox edge so the rtv doesn't stick to that too. 
I'm still using a lump of rock on the handle which seals it pretty good.


----------



## watermelonslim (May 21, 2008)

Is that gasket still holding up on the back?


----------



## choochmm (Jul 19, 2008)

I am new to the forum. My CGP also is drafty as hell. I am planning on doing the mods using the angle and rope. Question I have is is it safe to use aluminum ankle rather than the steel?


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Choochmm  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I don't think there would be any problem using alum angle . I think the only issue with alum would be in and near the fire. It has a much lower melt / burn temp than steel. 

 Make sure you stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself proper like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just the basics , where you are from , smoker (s) you have , experiance , ect. 
Makes it easier for folks to help you out when you have questions .
And sign up for Jeffs Free email course , lot's of good info there to get you off on the right foot


----------



## choochmm (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so new, I have no idea what you mean by the roll call. Direct me and I'll be sure to get it done!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to revive an old thread chooch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

Think 1894 has you covered, i agree with him. Although as a preference i'd use steel. 

Here is another thread that fireguy posted about his mods. Worth looking at  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16798

Think they are a few others too.


----------



## choochmm (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm just fortunate to have found this website. I am looking forward to both learning new tricks and to provide some of my own (although I don't know if you can smoke a lasagna, but I am willing to give it a try). I posted in the other CGP post tonight as well. I need some additional help on getting my smoker "gasketed". Anyway, I plan on checking back in daily (at the least).


----------

